# Low profile left handed baitcaster recommendations



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm looking for a new low profile left handed bait caster for around $250 or less. Do you guys have any recommendations? It would be for inshore use casting topwater plugs to trout and reds.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have the Lews custom inshore for about a year now. So far I like it. Well except for a brief foray into fluro lines.... picked a couple off ebay for a good price.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd look at the Shimano Curado DC for plugs at that price range.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I almost exclusively use LH baitcasters in the salt. My favorite so far are the Shimano Curado K and Tranx. I would buy both again, but the tranx wins by a nose for durability in the salt.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a 13 Fishing bait caster--think it was the Concept A model--but bought a right hand retrieve and did not like that. Otherwise, it seemed like a great reel. Had it paired to a Falcon Lowrider rod--very nice set up.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a Concept A also. It's been very durable but does not perform as well as the Shimanos. It's still a good choice and has a slightly smaller form factor.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a Shimano Chronarch CI4+ 151 for trout and reds for non-tournament trips. Holds plenty of line and excellent control adjustments. Super light and well-balanced.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

LEW'S TEAM LEW'S PRO-TI SLP CASTING REEL. 100.00 off.
https://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/lew-s-team-lew-s-pro-ti-slp-casting-reels.html


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> LEW'S TEAM LEW'S PRO-TI SLP CASTING REEL. 100.00 off.
> https://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/lew-s-team-lew-s-pro-ti-slp-casting-reels.html


Do real anglers fish purple reels?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Zika said:


> Do real anglers fish purple reels?


No..


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Zika said:


> Do real anglers fish purple reels?


Smackdaddy likes his. But I am just too embarrassed to use my Prince reel...too pretty n' purple..
so its still an unused lefty.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> No..
> View attachment 86146


LOL. My last Rottweiler had a Mr. Barnie stuff toy that was one of his favorites. But he was a mellow Devil Dog.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, big help!


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Lew’s Team Lite is tight in your budget and can’t beat that real. The custom inshore model has a weaker anti-reverse than other models for some odd reason.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Do real anglers fish purple reels?


Yep, sure do...unless qualifying as a “real angler” means wearing a flatbill cap, tournament jersey with a hundred sponsors and buying a skiff that costs as much as a house. 
This is by far the best baitcaster I’ve used and I’ve used and own(ed) just about every one including all the Lew’s that have come out over the last 7 years since I stopped buying Shimano junk. The Custom Inshore and Lite come in close 2nd and 3rd to this one.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My Chronarchs and Metaniums are working just fine. You like purple, I like black, red and silver. It's all good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> My Chronarchs and Metaniums are working just fine. You like purple, I like black, red and silver. It's all good.


I still fish my Chronarch 100D7’s in winter when chunking Fatboys for trophy trout. I own 4 of them and believe they are all around the finest reel Shimano released. Too bad they stopped making them in 2006, just a solid reel and super light for their time.
I had a Metanium for one season and sold it because of the shallow, low capacity spool and I wore the aluminum gears out in less than a year of fishing only that reel. It was pretty and light. I CPRd a 30 1/2” trout on it in April 2015, she almost spooled me...


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep, sure do...unless qualifying as a “real angler” means wearing a flatbill cap, tournament jersey with a hundred sponsors and buying a skiff that costs as much as a house.
> This is by far the best baitcaster I’ve used and I’ve used and own(ed) just about every one including all the Lew’s that have come out over the last 7 years since I stopped buying Shimano junk. The Custom Inshore and Lite come in close 2nd and 3rd to this one.


Any difference in Al gears for the Pro-ti vs brass for the Custom Inshore? The CI was on of my first LP casters (from older Calcutta and Abu) and I have been pretty impressed with it. Sale on the Pro is pretty nice, been looking at tranx 200 also


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WC53 said:


> Any difference in Al gears for the Pro-ti vs brass for the Custom Inshore? The CI was on of my first LP casters (from older Calcutta and Abu) and I have been pretty impressed with it. Sale on the Pro is pretty nice, been looking at tranx 200 also


The Pro Ti has been super smooth and no “geary” feel like you get with other aluminum geared reels after a little use. My Metanium felt like a boat trailer winch in less than a couple of months of use. The brass gears are a little heavier than aluminum so that’s some of the weight difference right there. The Pro Ti also has a different magnetic braking system than the Custom Inshore that allows super fine tuning which allows more precise control when changing lures and conditions.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I have a few of these--but there are newer models out now. Other than the level wind guide corroding (doesn't effect performance) they have been great. 

https://www.amazon.com/Lews-Fishing-Speed-Spool-Baitcast/dp/B012BGIBO2


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Another vote for Lews Custom Inshore. Especially when matched with a @Smackdaddy53 custom rod


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> Another vote for Lews Custom Inshore. Especially when matched with a @Smackdaddy53 custom rod


Zephyr Cove Customs baby!


----------

